# 2007 NB Vert Valet Key issue



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

I started out tagging on to the thread below because the valet key that the dealer provided spun in circles on the door but worked fine in the door.

Need help on a remote key. My Beetle 2007 does not get unlocked

The problem was solved and a new one was created. I'm looking to see what the dealer is holding back from me.

Stupid me. I was using the valet key from our 02 allroad in the Beetle. Both keys have the NAA designation.

Audi Valet key part # 8L0857113

VW Valet key part # 1K0837219A INB










After I apologized to the dealer I had the wrong key I asked the winning question. Why is my AR key starting the NB? The service Mgr left the office with the service writer. They came back and said they never actually tried starting the car with the AR key and only the service writer saw and started the car with the AR key when it was brought in. Everything works as it should now and the AR key no longer spins the lock in the NB and the AR valet key DOES NOT start the NB anymore. All I get is shoulder shrug explanation from all the employees.

Anyone have any idea what the DLR may have done to the new ignition switch they installed and later led to having my Audi ar key operate the ignition?


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey, just to clarify; please correct me, if I am not understanding what you and the dealer have done to the car. 

Basics: 

1. you need to cut a key; to fit your car. (mechanical)

2. you need to then; program the key, to the car for it to start. (software/programming). 

Key and assembly: 

1. key

2. tumbler (part the key goes into)

3. barrel (part the tumbler and the switch connect to; plus, had steering wheel lock portion in it)

4. switch; electrical part at the end of the barrel, wiring plug connected to it. 

What has been done by the Volkswagen dealer: 

1. new key made but didn't work in the ignition switch: 

(possible problems or reason the switch was replaced)

a. your ignition: tumbler, barrel or switch; was damaged to being with? Thus, the spinning issue? 

b. Audi key that was cut; was slightly different than a VW key. This possibly, causing physical damage to the ignition switch and thus requiring replacement? 

c. what part did they replace? the tumbler, barrel, switch or all of them? 

2. new valet vw key made and new ignition switch

a. new key fits correctly; coded/matched to car and now starts the car. 

b. Audi key: is now not coded, to the immobilizer. Even though it might physically fit, in the ignition switch; now it will not start the car because it was (coded out), when the keys were matched again.

c. when the key is cut; they DO NOT copy your key but cut according to your VIN #, so they most likely did not copy your All Road key.

Does it make sense? Correct any info; I got wrong but this is what I see, trying to understand your process and what happened!?! :wave:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Here's a little more info. Thanks for clarifying. Sorry for the lengthy reply.

The Audi valet key was ordered, cut and programed to the ecu a few years ago by a different stand alone Audi dealer. The VW valet key was ordered by a different stand alone VW dealer. The dealer ordered it already cut for the car. They don't have a key cutter. The same dealer programed it to the ecu of the 07 vert approx. Aug 2014. A VW valet key was ordered by the VW dealer 7-14-15 when the car was purchased used at the dealer. One of the conditions of the sale was to have the ignition switch replaced. Both of the master keys switchblade remotes needed a lot of effort and fiddling to get the ignition to turn. All the other barrels in the car worked great off those same two keys.

The dealer stated that they were going to be recoding the existing two keys that came with the car when replacing the ignition assembly. That triggered me to purchase a valet key blank from the VW dealer. After having the Audi dealer school me on what's involved with coding keys, I opted to fork out the money for a valet key for the beetle. If the dealers recoding keys without cost to me, I'll be damn sure I have a full set of keys plus a valet. An uncommon series of events led up to discovering this key issue. Back in August I grabbed the Audi valet key by mistake when the wifey had all the keys in her purse at work. I thought it was the VW key. The top was down and the car was unlocked. This is when I discovered the Audi allroad key worked fine in the NB door barrel, but would spin in circles without locking or unlocking the car. A cool locksmith later told me this is a security feature of the barrel that allows it to bail out on opening the door because it thinks it's being punched out or vandalized. 

I thought this was something I missed when originally checking the VW valet key for correct operation when I picked up the car. I knew the dealer would make good on it next time I took it in. It was documented that they ordered the valet key and coded it to the car and it worked fine. Essentially it would be a warranty issue. No biggie. Now I jump in the car and put the Audi allroad valet key in the ignition and go on my way. All is fine. I thought I had a key that needed to be cleaned up on the cut because it worked fine in the ignition. After the car was dropped at the dealer for a AT issue the service writer calls and state the issue is the key. He said that's not the key they ordered and in fact it's an Audi key. That same service writer used the same Audi valet key at the dealer during the repair order write up. He mimicked the issued I described and wrote it up the way on the R/O. Unannounced I stopped back at the dealer and picked up the Audi valet key and put two and two together that the NB can be driven with the Audi allroad valet key. WTF!?!

I went back to the house and grabbed the NB valet key, the other NB master switchblade key and an allroad master switchblade key. I drove back to the VW dealer unannounced and attempted to open the door of the NB with the Audi allroad key. It doesn't spin in the barrel anymore and it feels precise with no slop, just like a new car would feel. The allroad master switchblade key does the same. The NB valet key works as it should in the door and ignition barrels with no issues. Everything is as it should be now. WTF?!? What changed? I called a pow wow with the Service Mgr. & Service Writer. They left the office to speak to the tech who worked on the car. I got board of waiting in the office and went outside. Both of them were speaking to two master techs senior to the dealer by almost 20 years. Both guys were on my "A" list and I wondered if I have just got them in trouble. The SM & SW went back into the office. I went back in after a few minutes. It was tense. There was silence. The SM said the tech never tried the Audi valet key in the NB ignition and is unable to duplicate the issue. I looked at the SW who had eyes like saucers. I told the SM that the SW duplicated the Audi valet key working in the NB, what's changed? The SW shrugged his shoulders. This was hilarious. It was like they were trying to use Jedi mind power. _Those are not the Audi keys that worked in your Volkswagen. Move along_.

I smiled at them and laughed. This was détente. I apologized for not noticing that I had used my allroad valet key on the NB. I admitted to a dumb mistake and thanked them for resolving the issue of having my NB operate off our Audi valet key. Now that the tension was gone and whatever was being hidden was put to rest. I told the SM that the tech he was speaking to outside has been working on my cars for almost two decades. If he made a mistake on coding the valet key or leaving some wafers out of the ignition tumbler, keep in mind I made a dumb mistake too. I don't want him to get in trouble. The SM said that he had worked on my car but was not the tech who originally swap’s out the ignition switch assembly in the car last August. I told the SW that it already sounds like he's aware of what's occurred with this odd issue we're having with VW's being started with Audi keys. He nodded. I asked if that odd issue that created this situation has been dealt with. He smiled and said yes.

The '07 NB is still at the dealer. Later today, a 3rd party admin (TPA) from the service contract for the power train warranty is coming out to look at the 6SP auto box on the car. The SW stated they'll prolly approve a new trans or trans control unit because of the missed shifts occurring on acceleration. If the dealer manages to get a new 6SP autobox warranty'd on the car at 79K miles, I don't care if my Corrado key starts the damn car. So, the '02 Audi valet key is fully functional in the allroad. The '07 VW 2.5L vert valet key worked fine after the dealer had previously ordered a precut key and coded it to the NB. 

Does anyone have any idea what would allow the Audi key with a totally different cut and code start the ignition of the NB after the dealer replaced the ignition assembly last August? What are the odds that you could accidently take the valet key from your 02 Audi allroad and start/drive your '07 VW vert new beetle?


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

So, basically; are you saying that a Audi key with a different physical cut and programming/key matching... worked on the ignition of your new beetle? I think; I may have mixed up different keys with another VW but the tumbler would not turn; I have no clue about a Audi or how many variations there are in the VAG line of cars. :screwy: While, this conundrum; maybe driving you nuts, :banghead: ultimately everything is working correctly, now? RIght? :wave:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Yea, all's fine now. I figured the tech that initially repaired the ignition lock pulled the guts out and left a bunch of wafers out of the barrel. I'm not familiar enough with the key programing to know how a valet key from an Audi would work in a VW if they have to be coded. The car's still at the dealer waiting for a TPA to make a decision on the trans replacement.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

From my understanding of how the immobilizer system works; even if the key could turn the ignition, it would have to be programmed/matched to the computer to start the car and continue to run. Your situation is confusing; you may never figure out, what actually happend! :screwy: The main thing is; everything is working now and things are back to the way, they shoud be! :wave:


----------

